# Surinam Toad/star fingered toad



## cathburnsy (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all,

just wanted to know if anybody has kept any of these! how did you get on with them, feeding, just general guidance that may come in useful. thinking of getting a pair but haven't completely decided yet.
thanks, Catherine.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

what is the latin for these?


----------



## cathburnsy (Nov 5, 2008)

Pipa Pipa


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

ok i have no experience with these so the only help i can offer is some info from other sites.

AmphibiaWeb - Pipa pipa

Surinam toad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

ADW: Pipa pipa: Information

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Frog,%20Pippa%20Pippa.ht

hope these are of some help


----------



## cathburnsy (Nov 5, 2008)

many thanks.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

apparently you need very soft acidic water, a completely aquatic set up, dim light, and lots of live worms and fish, thats about as much as i know of them


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

i keep them myself, nice animals, rather inactive until its get to feeding time when they begin to waken up. i keep mine like you would a large xenopus toad. lots of live plants for cover, flourescent light over head and a supply of blood and earth worms. filteration as standard.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

kinda looks like it was run over or something... peculiar looking specimen


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

I think these are great i dont know many people that keep these and am shocked that they are not as popular as xenopus with ther interesting breeding habits would be nice to see pics on this thread


Matt


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

what strange looking things! but cute at the same time :lol2:


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

great pics do you only have the one is he wc or cb 

Matt


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

theres two juveniles in the tank pictured, part of a colony that im assembling.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

cool well good luck with them


----------

